# Kein verbindung mit Switch bzw DHCP



## Dirkschn (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe ein Problem.
Ich habe folgende Verbindung

1.Fritzbox 7170 Router
2. Levelone Switch GSW-2473
3. Mehrere Rechner

So jetzt das Problem, ich möchte gerne das Die Fritzbox dem Switch sogesehen eine IP gibt und der Switch den Rechnern eine IP zuweist. Der Switch bzw. Router verfügen beide über die DHCP und Static funktion.
Momentan hab ich im Router DHCP aktiviert und im Switch deaktiviert aber jeder Rechner bekommt vom Router die IP zugewiesen. Das möchte ich aber nicht.
Wenn ich im Switch DHCP aktiviere und den Router abklemme, kommt ständig das Ausrufezeichen bei den beiden Netzwerkmonitoren.

Woran kann das liegen?
Wie kann ich das einstellen das die IP vom Switch vergeben wird?

MFG- Danke schoneinmal für die Antworten


----------



## Loveboat (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also wenn ich das Handbuch Deines Switches richtig gelesen habe, dann verfügt dieser NICHT über eine Funktion als DHCP-Server. Dies habe ich auch noch bei keinem Switch gesehen. Lediglich die Management-IP kann via DHCP von einem DHCP-Server bezogen werden. Ich frage mich auch welchen Zweck der Switch als DHCP-Server erfüllen soll wenn Du einen Router inkl. DHCP-Server im Netzwerk hast.

Also Router DHCP-Server aktivieren und alle Clients bekommen eine IP. Den Switch würde ich eh mit einer statischen IP versorgen damit Du immer weißt welche er hat.

gruß
loveboat


----------

